# New cumberland dam ?



## Chubz

Can someone telk me at what height they open and close the first gate on the west virginia side, and with it open is it at all fishable?


----------



## snake69

Usually at or around 17 and no,,,when it's open it is NOT fishable!


----------



## Chubz

Thx snake u saved me a trip down there sunday. I put the boat away for the yr, and I still got the itchin for some fishin.


----------



## Bad Bub

Chubz said:


> Thx snake u saved me a trip down there sunday. I put the boat away for the yr, and I still got the itchin for some fishin.


Right now they have every gate open at the dam. Will probably still be dumping water this weekend as well.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy

snake69 said:


> Usually at or around 17 and no,,,when it's open it is NOT fishable!


Ditto That! snake. At least on the WV side.


Now's the time to try the Ohio side below the dam bank fishing.
From the 600' marker down to the trees.
The eyes try to get out of the real fast water when the pool is 16'+.
That's when we do the best,,,, cast real far out and try slow draggin' the bottom with jigs, gulp paddletails & twisters or fatheads on a crappie stacker rig with about a 2oz no-roll sinker.
Here's the link chubz
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2

Still a tad high water and most likely chuck-full of leaves and garbage!
Somebody's got to check it out,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,???? 
I lost the number of that new bait shop at the red light/ parking lot, Ohio side. Does anyone know it?


----------



## Bad Bub

Doboy said:


> Ditto That! snake. At least on the WV side.
> 
> 
> Now's the time to try the Ohio side below the dam bank fishing.
> From the 600' marker down to the trees.
> The eyes try to get out of the real fast water when the pool is 16'+.
> That's when we do the best,,,, cast real far out and try slow draggin' the bottom with jigs, gulp paddletails & twisters or fatheads on a crappie stacker rig with about a 2oz no-roll sinker.
> Here's the link chubz
> http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2
> 
> Still a tad high water and most likely chuck-full of leaves and garbage!
> Somebody's got to check it out,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,????
> I lost the number of that new bait shop at the red light/ parking lot, Ohio side. Does anyone know it?


The name is riverside market. Don't know the number, but a google search should pull it up. The town is stratton, Ohio.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snake69

Actually' when I wrote that, I had just got out of work early and was headed to Berlin Lake. I should've wrote 17 to 18' is the approximate height. And Jerry, if it hadn't been so late, I contemplated going to the Ohio side. I just think the water has to go down another 8 to 10 degrees. I think it's still a bit warm to do much good. I know a few people who have made trips over the last 2 weeks with no success.. If anyone goes, I'd like to hear of it..!


----------



## Chubz

Iv never fished the ohio side, but my next day off snake Im headed down. Il pm u the results. Thx for the info. I take it the ohio side is easier to fish in high water?


----------



## Rivarat

Caught this big boy before Mother Nature started her period. Chartreuse 3/8 jig on the bricks. I've caught 5 with this one (27) being the biggest. Quite a few sauger as well but their not as active as they will be in the next couple weeks. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

Chubz said:


> Iv never fished the ohio side, but my next day off snake Im headed down. Il pm u the results. Thx for the info. I take it the ohio side is easier to fish in high water?


It's protected by the lock walls. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy

Rivarat said:


> Caught this big boy before Mother Nature started her period. Chartreuse 3/8 jig on the bricks. I've caught 5 with this one (27) being the biggest. Quite a few sauger as well but their not as active as they will be in the next couple weeks.
> 
> 
> Hey Thanks Jeff, Nice Pic,,, Nice to hear from you,,,,
> I was wondering if your 'getting out' any?
> 
> I was hoping you'd give me a call after we posted those Erie perch pics,,,thought for sure you'd get the 'bug' to come up, I still owe you a trip?
> 
> Are you fishing the River after work?
> Let me know the next time you go,,,
> Thanks


----------



## Doboy

Bad Bub said:


> The name is riverside market. Don't know the number, but a google search should pull it up. The town is stratton, Ohio.
> 
> Thanks Bub.
> I called,,, They have crawlers and SOME fatheads. They are expecting a shipment of bait. Guess I'll play it safe and stop at 'REDS' in N Lima.
> 
> Riverside Market Facebook Quote;
> Hey everyone just wanting to let you know that Starting Sept. 16th we will be returning to our winter hours.
> Sunday: 9am-5pm
> Monday-Friday: 6am-8pm
> Saturday: 9am-8pm
> Thank you for a wonderful summer and looking forward to seeing you all winter long
> 
> 740-537-2772


----------



## Rivarat

Yeah was heading down after work doboy, only been down a handful of times. It should be on fire once the water settles. Went to pike this morning, 1 sauger and 1 15" walleye in 4 hours. I'll call ya soon. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snake69

Jeff, 
How ya doin there? I and the wife will be down there this Fri. The weather looks good and the water will have settled. I'll give you a call this week. I'm dying to get the fall season off to a good start, and the river should do it. Been doin' good at the lake, but I'm about to put the boat away for the season..so you'll see me, Mark and probably Steve down there pretty soon. Talk to ya this week!


----------



## fishingful

My dad has been talking about geting down there again all year. Ready to make the trip soon.


----------



## Rivarat

Hey snake what's up bro! I'll be working Friday but I'll def come down after work. Give me a call when your in route. Cya soon!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snake69

Will do my friend! Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing

Do you guys wade in the river or stand from shore? I've never even seen the ohio river but I was thinking about making a trip this weekend


----------



## Chubz

Im sure there r places to wade, but if ur fishing the dam no u do not wade. Atleast not on the west virginia side. I havent fished the ohio side yet.


----------



## snake69

I've never seen anyone wade the river at the Cumberland dam or across on the Ohio side. Now further down river at the Pike dam, some people do wade.


----------



## Bad Bub

The Ohio side is a fairly straight drop into the locking pool. Wouldn't want to step off of that. And the new Cumberland side can have some serious current running through it. Not to mention what kind of sunrises may pop up through the dam itself....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lil goose

Absolutly do not try to wade the ohio side. I have been there in a boat and it drops real quick into 10-15 feet of water!! I just don't want to see anyone get hurt i am not trying to tell anyone what to do just giving everyone a heads up. Goose


----------



## Bad Bub

There's really no reason to wade the Ohio side anyway. It's nothing but big rock (rip rap) and really steep. And you could almost cast all the way to the inside locking wall from the bank.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## alan farver

so is it real hard to get down to the water on the ohio side?


----------



## colonel594

i live in youngstown, and this is the closest lock and damn to me on the ohio river. I am very intested in fishing the river this fall/winter. what is the accesss like here? is there somewhere to park to fish the tail waters... and if not on the ohio side, can you still legally fish with an ohio license?


----------



## Bad Bub

You can fish either bank with either an Ohio or west va. License. The Ohio side has some parking along the river bank or you can park across the highway at the post office. It's a short, yet steep walk down the bank to the waters edge. If you have problems walking on big, loose rocks, you may want to take a walking stick or another person to help you get down the rocks. 

(I'm probably making this sound more precarious than it actually is....)

I have zero experience fish from the bank on the west Virginia side, but several guys here fish it regularly and i'm sure they will offer info there.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chubz

West virginia side u have 2 options. One is straight down a pretty much vertical cliff, and the other is atleast a mile hike from the parking lot at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## colonel594

Lol, ok... Ill have to check it out..... Pike island isnt all to much further down... I believe there is a fishing "pier" of sorts on the Ohio side there with parking right near it... Is that correct? Sorry i just have never fished the ohio, my intrest got peaked when i saw a picture of a slew of white bass a buddy caught on the river earlier this summer.


----------



## Chubz

Colonel u should proly know if ur on the west virginia side u must follow there limit laws. Only 2 walleye over 18 aloud.


----------



## colonel594

Thank you chubz, your allowed 10 sauger or saugeye w no size limit on the WV side though, correct? Also does anyone know if the dirt parking lot directly to the right of the damn on the WV side is ok to use? How far of a walk from there to access below the damn?


----------



## Chubz

Thats correct. 10 total fish with only 2 being walleye over 18 inch. Im unsure of the parking lot ur refering to. The one I park at is upriver from the dam by the tracks. Its a long walk but its flat the whole way. I just got the word il b headed down tues evening. Cant wait for some sauger action.


----------



## snake69

The parking lot at the bottom of the hill is the spot you want to park and it's not a mile. It's about a 10 minute walk, but well worth the effort. If you go to Pike, the access is "SO GOOD" that by 9-10am it can be VERY CROWDED, maybe I should say overly crowded, whereas the WV side of Cumberland....well, I've been there with 15 others and still had lots of elbow room. A few bad days and you'll see what I mean. Plus, another 45 minutes to get to my fishing hole...I've already got 75 min getting to cumberland and gas is NOT cheap...well, not for me!! I guess you need to try all 3 and decide for yourself. But 1 thing is certain, ALL3 are very good fishing spots...lots of opportunites for a large variety of fish...mark my word on that!


----------



## colonel594

Thanks for all the advice, im going to try to make it on saturday.... Feeling like the wv side of cumberland is the place for me  just hope i can find parking.... What road is the parking lot off of?


----------



## snake69

WV side? I believe it's Rt 2. Google The Mountaineer Casino, it's approximately 8 miles south of that.(on the same highway/rd) If you go up over a fairly lg hill and on the top is the WV State Highway Patrol, you went a bit too far, go back to the bottom of that hill. Across from the H. Patrol is a park with a lookout deck for the river and dam...pretty cool, check it out!


----------



## Chubz

Ok well maybe its not a mile, but it seems like it when ur walking it. Its worth the walk.


----------



## colonel594

Haha, have to be honest..... I would walk a mile no problem for good fishing  thanks for all the info. I was tore up between heading up tp pymatuming for some perch or down to the ohio this sat..... Perch wernt biting last 3 times i went there.... And i would muchhhhhh rather have sauger n eyes n way. 

Do u guys just walk the tracks down river? Also do u have luck on standard tackle.... Minus minnows? Dont think i wanna lug a bucket full of water for that walk! Now a bucket full of fish on the way back......   different story!


----------



## Chubz

Taking bait is ur call, but iv done well on gulp, twisters, and minnows. Depends on there mood at the time. I know when I go down on tues il have a bucket of minnows, and hopefully a stringer full of sauger/walleye on the way out. Drain most of the water out of the bucket on the walk in.


----------



## snake69

Fishing was great today. Us with minnows probably did just as good as guys without! Seen alot of nice fish caught today. I caught 4 eyes myself, with 2 being the eligible 18" needed to keep them. Didn't get as many sauger as I would've liked, but still....a great day to be out!


----------



## Chubz

Good to know snake thx. I hope the fishing stays good for tues evening. Iv got a guy coming from western ohio to fish with me. Im hoping to have good fishing for him driving in that far.


----------



## colonel594

Just got home.... For the record 10 min walk.... That feels like a mile! It was a BEAUTIFUL day to be out fishing. The fishing part wasnt all that great for me, but it was nice to be out! Fished for 6 hours and ended up with 1 channel cat, 1 sauger and 1 very small white bass.... Though i did see several big eyes caught. Guess i was using the wrong bait, or presintation? I dunno... Was still great to be out today


----------



## Chubz

Was there a lot of guys there today?


----------



## snake69

I know of 5 or 6 guys and one gal that was there out of the many, and yes....many fish caught today. Gonna be busy tomorrow, so I'll wait until Monday and head back down!


----------



## Chubz

Hey snake is there anything against night fishing down there, and would u mind giving me the heads up on how u do on mon? No I dont need details of what u were using just if the bite was ok.


----------



## snake69

No special rules about nightfishing....maybe just be careful? Dont really think you have to worry down there, but you never know...seems anywhere is not "safe" anymore. How I do Monday, sure I'll let ya know....I always try to help folks just as I got help when I first started fishin' down there....no problem!


----------



## colonel594

Chubz, yes there were a lot of people saturday. 17 or so..... Give or take one or two. I was there all day some came n went but around 4 oclock was when it was most crowded. Hopefully you guys have better luck than i did, but the bite is defiantly there i saw a lot of nice fish being pulled! I cant wait to give it another shot next saturday!


----------



## Chubz

Dont wry snake safety is my middle name, and being west virginia reciprocates with penns carry concealed il have my little friend attached at my hip. Pray to god it never comes down to having to use it. As for falling in thats always a gamble on them rocks. The big rocks arent so bad, but them bricks can get spooky.


----------



## Doboy

10-4 on the CC chubz,,, we all got 'em,,,, Just to be safe and to protect our 'Brothers',,,, fishing & Hunting.
Through the years,,,, it's been SAFE down there,,,, lots of good guys, taking care of each-other. NICE.

Thanks Snake, as usual.
I'm Gonna try for Mon morning too, IF I don't go bow hunting and or if it doesn't rain.
Maybe see you there?
You going Morning or night???

I Pm'ed colonel594,,, maybe he'd like to come down with me? I'll have 2 open seats.
CUL
jer


----------



## Chubz

No doubt about it doboy if someone needed assistance id b right there. It is sad that u cant go anywhere without it anymore.


----------



## colonel594

Seemed like a real good group of guys down there... But just like snake said no where is really "safe" so to speak this day n age. and as chubz stated no CC will save u from rolling down the rocks! That place is screaming for rolled ankles! It kind of reminds me of fishing infront of the damn at mosquito... A good group of mostly very friendly regulars.

I just saw earlier in the post about river side market... Do they carry minnows or creek chubs? I ended up stopping at reds on they way out but she only carries med and doesnt open untill 9


----------



## snake69

Hey Jerry,
Whats up my friend I'll be there tomorrow morning. As for whoever mentioned the bait store in Stratton, I believe they only carry shiners....does me no good,.I like minnies! Guess I'll have to get over that...if you figure in gas, I'm paying like *4.65 a dozen*...too freakinn much! Have to build my confidence* WITHOUT *them....bottom line!


----------



## snake69

Another beautiful day on the river....albeit a tad bit windy. Did meet up with my friend Doboy for several hrs. Caught 3-4 walleye, nice big fat 16-17 inchers, but as you all know, they have to be 18", so back they went to be caught another day. Caught about 8 sauger, with like 4 or 5 being my idea of keepers. Still, all in all, I was in good company, the rain never hit us ( we left around 2) and I caught some fish with my wife on my day off. Hell, it don't get no better than that!


----------



## colonel594

a heck of a lot better than being at work! Happy to hear the rain held out!


----------



## Doboy

colonel594 said:


> a heck of a lot better than being at work! Happy to hear the rain held out!


LOL,, Ya Matt, it held off, till I got in the drive. Got SOAKED unloading.

Thanks for dinner Snake. ( I only caught 2 sauger, 1 gill! )
I'll have'ta pour you some jigs too. 

NEXT time, WE'LL pay more attention to the gaits,,,, Instead of beating a dead horse! We both knew better.
YOUR good buddy Mark,,,,, IF he only called us a tad sooner,,,,, I think we'da all caught limits at/ near his spot.
BTW Snake, Did Mark tell you if those other 3 guys that left early, caught anything? Just curious why they left.


----------



## snake69

He didn't say and I didn't ask....I'll check with him tomorrow. I do know they left because of....well, he said something about "the wind"? Not sure what the problem was.....


----------



## Chubz

Well my trip almost ended 5 mins after I got to the dam. I leaned up against a giant rock to fill the minnow bucket with fresh water and the rock slid into the river with me going behind it. Lucky for me I got quick reflexes and stayed on the rocks, but got alittle wet. Im not sure if the rising water messed them up, but only caught 1 17-18 inch walleye and 1 sheephead for 5 hrs of fishing. Felt good to wet a line tho.


----------



## Doboy

Chubz said:


> Well my trip almost ended 5 mins after I got to the dam. I leaned up against a giant rock to fill the minnow bucket with fresh water and the rock slid into the river with me going behind it. Lucky for me I got quick reflexes and stayed on the rocks, but got alittle wet. Im not sure if the rising water messed them up, but only caught 1 17-18 inch walleye and 1 sheephead for 5 hrs of fishing. Felt good to wet a line tho.


Thanks Chubz,,,
(HINT#10 ) Wish I had an excavator down there,,, just for a day. 
lol, if the DNR can't afford it,,,, I'd FIX IT FOR FREE! I'd Make Both Sides SAFE! 

I take it that you were fishing the 'Bricks', at/ near the rope?
Was #8,9 & or #10 gait open? #10 is usually the hint to "Where-to-fish".
It Usually is with this much flow;

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2


----------



## Chubz

The dam wasnt built for our pleasure thats for sure. Lol. I dont know the numbers, but I think there were 3 gates in the middle closed and the last gate was closed. I fished from the dam to the end of the bricks. I tried just about every presentation I could. Them fish had lock jaw. I hooked a bunch, but I have a feeling they were foul hooked. I wasnt feeling a hit just weight then a quick run and gone.


----------



## snake69

Jerry,,,,,,,,BTW, are those jigs 1/2 oz? Because I surely need some my friend. I am on vacation all next week so* I WILL BE *down there next week....a LOT!
Chubz, You want the wicket closest to the wall closed and the very next one open. If that 2nd one is *NOT* open, the fishing from the "wall" will be *VERY SLOW*, in that event, you are much better off down below on the rocks "somewhere"...


----------



## Chubz

Yes the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th were open. I did notice I did better down by the bricks. Just for the record I plan on fishing the illinios river in march and could use some 3/8s and 1/2 ounce jigs if someone wants to make them for me at a decent price.


----------



## colonel594

i hit the river all day saturday 11/17.... fished all day. The day sarted pretty slow... walleye seemed non existent... i did end up pulling one about 12 inches or so. Guess they just arnt really on yet. Ended up catching around a dozen sauger.... 7 keepers most of what i would consider the "smallest keepable" size. i did have one good keeper around 16" or so. Saw a LOT of cigar sized throw backs. Im not sure where the big ones were.... but the lil guys we definantly out! everything was caught on jig with twisters tipped with a minnow.... started with real ones and when i ran i out i tipped with a 3 inch gulp imitation in natual color..... seemed to work just as well!

all in all another BAUTIFUL saturday to be out on the river!!


----------



## Doboy

Hello Snake, I couldn't make it down today,,, Too short notice. Tomorrow???
I have a bunch of jigs that I just made. No Paint.

Here's some 1/2oz jigs for a GOOD price, Ebay.
I bought from these 2 stores before

Best price, Google this;
http://stores.ebay.com/TACKLE-LIQUID...&_sid=52198150
&
(go to ebay store)Member id i-love-2-fish or search
100 JIG HEADS 1/2 OZ GOLD HOOK SIZE 4/0 FISHING HOOKS 
$12.00 + Ship & Handling
Buy it Now


----------



## Doboy

Hey colonel594.
Sounds like you did pretty good!
Did you meet Rivarat? most likely on the wall?
I called him this morning, he said that there were 4 guys on the wall and about 10 on the bricks, Sat!

I can't wait to hear from Snake,,,, with today's tally!
Let me know if you want to go down,,,, you can bum a ride.


----------



## colonel594

I would have liked to meet him, i saw the fout guys on the wall but i stayed on tbe bricks and rocks the whole time. I didnt fish the rocks long tho... Seems like that close to the damn you almost need 1/2 to 1oz jig heads. When are u headed down next jerry? Im thinking friday or sat. I have to check the forcast n my schdl. Both days should be wide open thoough


----------



## snake69

Jerry, we ended up with 18 sauger today...not one walleye. None caught, none thrown back....will be there tomorrow...!


----------



## Doboy

snake69 said:


> Jerry, we ended up with 18 sauger today...not one walleye. None caught, none thrown back....will be there tomorrow...!


Thanks Snake,,, Reds at 9


----------



## Doboy

colonel594 said:


> When are u headed down next jerry?* Im thinking friday or sat*. I have to check the forcast n my schdl. Both days should be wide open thoough


Sounds like a plan, weather permitting. 
Later


----------



## barillms

Gate 11 is the last gate on the WV side. Gate 10 is broken. When water is high gate 11 will always be open. 

To find out what gates are open, just call the New Cumberland dam phone number and ask if gate 11 is open or closed.


----------



## barillms

Fished the OH side last night from 8:30 until 11:30...,using live shiners. The river was high, and fast but the locks creates a huge current break along about 200 yards of rip rap.

I even saw skipjack breaking the surface a few times way out by the lock pier.

Temp is still cold, water is only 54 degrees... Its been stuck there for two weeks now. The fish STILL are not biting. I've tried everything, threw everything. 

Not one nibble on live bait on my cat rods. I threw everything in my box, nothing at all.

I'm utterly stumped, never seen a spring season so horrible in my life.


----------



## Doboy

Well,,, we're still catching a couple here & there. All in the Feeders.
I brought home 4 sauger the other day, threw back a little one & a bunch of bass & one rainbow. All on fatheads in 3' of water. ( I posted a pic for the Greenup boys)

Ken & I went to 'the' honey-hole for an hour this afternoon and caught 3 sauger and 4 or 5 bass. This little feeder creek was clear as gin and all the other feeder rivers were chocolate & high!

I was kinda bummed, 'cause when the Big O gets real high, it usually pukes up a ton of sauger into my/ our little honey-holes.
Better luck next time,,, Maybe next big rain.?


----------



## NateS

I bass tourneys out of Chester weds and stubenville last night. Not a lot of luck on bass, but we're hammering both types of eyes on tubes. Anywhere that water a decent amout of water was flowing into the main river and it's rocky there are going to be eyes there right now. I even broke off a 40" plus Muskie by east Liverpool weds


----------



## Bad Bub

How many boats last night Nate?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NateS

Three. Chris and Aaron won with four for 5.4


----------



## Bad Bub

Those punks... Lol!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## barillms

I wonder if the flatheads are up in the feeder creeks too? I really need to find some big fish soon! Impatience! Grrrr!


----------

